# Mercier Bikes



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

Who here is farmilar with this old French road bike. I did some research and heard I have great rims, (gentleman, somethings) and hubs.. Wondering about the frame. I am thinking about converting to a SS.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

The best Mercier frames were on par with the Peugeot PX-10 and made from Reynolds 531. Other than that, they were nothing special. That's my understanding, anyway.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

How can I tell the model of my frame? There is noting at all on it....


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Muaythaibike said:


> How can I tell the model of my frame? There is noting at all on it....


You can tell a good thin-walled double butted tubeset from a cheaper straight guage tubeset by "pinging" the toptube with your index finger fingernail, like you are trying to flick a booger off you finger. If you ping a bike constucted of good double butted tube sets along side a bike with "gas pipe" tubing, you will easily hear and even feel the difference.

this will at least narrow down between the lower range bikes and the nice stuff.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have one. There were models 100, 200, and 300. The better ones with full 531 frames are the model 300s. They have chrome forks AND stays, have 531 decals on frame and fork sides, and came with Stronglight model 93 cranks(google to see if you have them).
I find my 300 VERY similar to my PX-10 - which I have ridden in spritely group rides to prove a point.
Here's the story about the Mercier:

http://retrobikerestorations.blogspot.com/2008_06_01_archive.html

Good luck!
Dave
KC


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

If I remember right Wolber made those "Gentlemen" rims


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Indeed. Gentleman 81 super Champions. I wish I could sing praise of the hubs. They are much better with new races but not the best. I wanted to keep this one all French. 
Now, who has some Simplex Super LJ derailleurs for me?


----------



## Kurt_W (Mar 13, 2009)

New Guy here.

Nice forum.

I have had a Mercier 300, since new, circa 1971-1972. Very similar to Dave's, Just found his blog a couple weeks ago.

The one I have came with Simplex Criterium derailleurs, a Stronglight crank and headset, Pivo stem, Simplex seatpost, Mafac Racer brakes, AVA spring competition rims with Clement tubulars and an Ideale 90 saddle. It has a nice ride. Personally I like the graphics and paint job better than the Gitanes and PX10's of that era. Pics are over on the CR site. I still need to get a rear wheel put back together.

Kurt


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Kurt_W said:


> New Guy here.
> 
> Nice forum.
> 
> ...


Welcome Kurt...stick around,......do you have any pictures?


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah. Let's see pics........ and welcome!
Mine had the specified Simplex Criteriums as well but I would like to upgrade them. The front, as is typical, is cracked. Somewhere the other day I saw some Normandy Lexe Competitions hubbed wheels for not so much. Can't remember where it was.  Mine might be Luxe as they are not pressed together like those cheapy Normandy on my UO-8. They were spec'd but I need to research that one.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

David's is my favorite Mercier restoration. This is a close second:


----------



## Kurt_W (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine isn't near as nice as the photo or the bike on Dave's blog. I haven't really started on it, but I'll see if I can bring it in from the barn and get some photos soon.

Kurt


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's the one I had.


----------



## Kurt_W (Mar 13, 2009)

*Pics*

Okay,

Here are a few pics. The bike's been moved a lot over the years and is in need of some cosmetic work. I took a look at the derailleurs once it was in the garage. They need help. Guess I'll have to keep an eye out for some of the newer metal models.

Kurt


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Kurt_W said:


> Okay,
> 
> Here are a few pics. The bike's been moved a lot over the years and is in need of some cosmetic work. I took a look at the derailleurs once it was in the garage. They need help. Guess I'll have to keep an eye out for some of the newer metal models.
> 
> Kurt


That's in very nice shape for it's age... 

Is the shop sticker from Bryan, Texas?


----------



## Kurt_W (Mar 13, 2009)

My father was an engineering prof at A&M from '67-72. Bryan was still a pretty primitive town then. Nowadays I wish more places were like that.

There were two bike shops, one was in Bryan, and actually it was more a lawn equipment dealer but the guy saw the bike boom coming and had a lot of nice bikes. My first bike from there was a Jacques Anquetil, my older sister bought the Mercier, which I subsequently bought from her once she lost interest. She had it at an apartment complex near U of H and it saw a lot of weather. Hence the thinned chrome on the forks and stays.

The other bike shop was on University drive across from A & M. That was a real bike shop. They had all kinds of nice bikes there, too.

Kurt.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I think the gold piping looks good. That part should be easy to touch up (a gold paint pen from an art supply store might work well). Even freehand with a small brush couldn't be worse than the factory job IMO. The black piping on mine looks like it was applied while the painter was riding the bike! 
IMO, I wouldn't remove the Bryan sticker. It's a nice historic link and what's under it may draw more attention to fading paint. I dig that color. Head to a hobby store and see what they have. you might be surprised. The clear coat when you are all done will add a gloss to the whole thing.
Nice bike!
Dave
KC


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Am I the only one that noticed the nice Colnago ?Super sitting quietly in the background?

The Mercier is cool too...
D


----------



## Kurt_W (Mar 13, 2009)

*Colnago*

That's actually a late '70's Mexico I picked up about 10 years ago and am just now getting around to overhauling. Thinking about repainting it.

The bike came with a mix of NR and SR components and I'm slowly working on getting all the pantographed pieces from that timeframe. Just picked up a seatpost the other day.

Once I lose another 20 or so lbs I can start riding it. It's light...

Kurt


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

It looks quite a bit larger than the Mercier.


----------



## Kurt_W (Mar 13, 2009)

Mercier is a 56, I think. It started out as my sister's bike.

The Colnago is 58 cm.

Kurt


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Kurt_W said:


>




obviously it's not super high end, but I've never seen such a thick fork crown... look at the inner part of the fork legs 




.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> obviously it's not super high end, but I've never seen such a thick fork crown... look at the inner part of the fork legs
> 
> Thinned lugs? What are those?


----------



## Kurt_W (Mar 13, 2009)

I thought it was camera angle, or the light or something.

Nope. They really are that thick. Bike boom gettem out the door.....


----------

